
Facebook.Design - tannerc
http://facebook.design/
======
peterhadlaw
Are those hints of Google Material Design or is that just me?

~~~
yycom
Is it just me or is the web fading into a pallid morass of unreadable grey on
grey?

[http://contrastrebellion.com/](http://contrastrebellion.com/)

Perhaps it's not just me?

------
vidoc
Facebook may possibly have the ugliest logo and font ever seen under the sun!

------
poseid
looks good on chrome

